# Ladies Hercules/royal Model C



## SirMike1983 (Mar 12, 2016)

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/03/1947-ladies-hercules-from-birmingham.html

Some of you may recall that last fall, I acquired a matching pair of 1946-47 Hercules (Birmingham era) bikes. I re-built the mens' bike and have been riding this spring. It really is a great little roadster. 

I have started work on the ladies bike now. I'll put the progress in this thread. 




 

This is not a strict rebuild to historic specifications. I'll be using a few later Hercules parts (Nottingham era) to fill-in where I need it. The bike will still be consistent and tasteful in presentation, however.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2016)

Ladies English racers are always fun to work on, and always sell themselves- not for a lot of money, but it's satisfying to keep them on the road and turn them over to a new user who might warm up to old machinery.  .  All they usually need is grease and adjustments, so it's a good way to keep you bike mechanic skills honed and pay for expenses.  I can't ever leave one in a dumpster.  Every one I've sold over the last three years the buyer came  back after a test drive saying "I want this bike!".  I usually keep a stash of Pletscher racks and kickstands for them too.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 14, 2016)

took a look at your blog - the gent's bike came out really nice - good job.  
Can't tell from the photos, was wondering where the shifter is for the lady's bike?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 14, 2016)

It came with a single speed Perry coaster hub. My wife will get more use from a 3 speed coaster, so I have rebuilt the rear wheel with a different hub. I collect old Sturmey Archer parts, so she will get a shifter of her choice from the Sturmey Archer bin.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 15, 2016)

thanks


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm mixing the men's Model C bike up with the 1948 Raleigh Dawn project for riding this month. I have to say the Model C is a real gem. It really is a nice mixture of features. The TCW hub has performed reasonably well too. The wife is enjoying the ladies model.

A contrary view on the Sturmey Archer TCW hubs:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/06/a-contrary-opinion-on-sturmey-archer.html


----------

